# I just barely hit him...



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 19, 2012)

And he's just barely dead!

I burned 3 vacation days at work so I could be off this weekend to hunt.  I got up this morning and headed down to the funnel where I killed my last 3 deer last year.  It was the first time I'd set foot in there since last December.

I eased in at first light and drilled a tree that I picked out last year.  After hanging my stand, I got settled in and checked my watch.  It was 7:40.  At 8:30, I heard a little sound behind me, and turned to see this big boy passing through.  No chance for video in that direction, so I forgot about the camera and got ready.  He was a ways out there, but if he kept on his current path, he would hit an opening at 30 yards.  I tightened my grip on the bow, and put a little pressure on the string.  When he cleared the last tree, I mouth bleated at him and he locked up, broadside and wide open.  I hit anchor, and as soon as my bow arm settled in, I released.  The arrow flew perfectly, but seemed to drop out at the last second.  He never moved until the arrow arrived.  I honestly thought I missed low.  He ran off, and I lost sight of him just before he hit a slough full of water.  I was standing there feeling sorry for myself, when all of a sudden I heard a crash.  I almost fell out of the tree!  I didn't know what to think.  I had to climb down and check my arrow to see what happened.  When I walked over, my arrow was stuck in the dirt and covered with blood.  I knew right then that I had him.  I bloodtrailed him about 20 yards, and then looked up and saw him about 40 yards ahead, dead as a wedge.  When I walked up on him and checked the wound, I had hit him right on the white hairline.  The edge of the Treeshark had actually cut him on the point of the elbow. 

He is, by far, my biggest buck ever in over 29 years of hunting, bow or gun.  It sure is nice to get paid to hunt!  Lol!!

Thank you LORD!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 19, 2012)

that is just awesome man. i shore am proud for you. you are an xceptional hunter, no arguing that.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 19, 2012)

Good job...lucky!! lol


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow Chris you are on some kind of a roll this week...Congrats!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful buck right there.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 19, 2012)

He is beautiful, congrats man!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 19, 2012)

That's a nice un right there!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow what a great buck and great shooting also


----------



## Clipper (Oct 19, 2012)

That is a wall deer for sure.  Congratulations.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 19, 2012)

That's a nice deer Chris, Congratulations.  That one there will fill your backpack full. mIKe


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Great buck Chris! Congrats on a fine trophy.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 19, 2012)

It doesn't get much better than that. Congratulations. I guess you got the miss out of the way on that fast doe.


----------



## Nastytater (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats on such a nice buck. Great story with it also.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 19, 2012)

Chris, that is just too awesome.  No one deserves it more than you.  You are an unbelievable predator and really put in the time and effort it takes.  Congrats.


----------



## gregg dudley (Oct 19, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS, man!  GREAT buck!  You might have just sold me on Simmons broadheads once and for all!  LOL


----------



## gregg dudley (Oct 19, 2012)

Man that is a nice deer!  Congratulations again!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 19, 2012)

What a hunt!  Great job on a super deer buddy!


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats Chris , great buck


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 19, 2012)

Great job Chris you've earned it!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 19, 2012)

Sweet! That's a good lookin buck. Congrats.


----------



## kennym (Oct 19, 2012)

Great job Chris, really nice deer there!!

Congrats!!


----------



## declemen (Oct 19, 2012)

very nice, hard to beat that rush that comes over you as your prey closes in


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 19, 2012)

That is one Fine Buck Chris. Congrats!!!


----------



## pine nut (Oct 20, 2012)

Lots of hard work in practicing ,hunting and woodsmanship paid off handsomely.  Nice job , and a great recovery from the doe that pushed off of something to get down out of the way on your video!  It is still hard to see the speed she exhibited when you dropped that string!  Fine recovery indeed!  I'd like to be anywhere close to that good with a bow!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 20, 2012)

Very nice buck! Your having another splendid year!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow Chris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What nice buck, I love them dark horns.


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 20, 2012)

Man what a nice deer.If I DON'T HURRY UP AND GET TO THE WOODS YOU ARE GONA KILL ALL THE CRITTERS AND I'LL BE LEFT LOOKING FOR TREE RATS!!!!


----------



## Slasher (Oct 20, 2012)

Way to go Chris!!! You may say lucky, I have seen your videos and pics over the years to have an idea just how much you put into hunting.... Needless to say most of that luck has been filled with lots of hard work over the years.... Now a buck like that is the return for all those hours of sweat equity!

Congrats, you've earned it!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 20, 2012)

Super buck! Congratulations Chris!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Oct 20, 2012)

That's a nice buck! Congrats, I hope to get mine tomorrow.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow!!! Thats a great buck!!!
this on Public land?


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 20, 2012)

Great Job Chris!


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 20, 2012)

I wanna be Chris Spikes when I grow up. Just kidding, I don't want to grow up. Man that's a whopper of a buck.  Congrats on a great deer, and an amazing season so far.


----------



## DWB (Oct 20, 2012)

Great buck Chris!  My son saw your deer and could not believe the size of the the buck and he loved the fact that it was a trad kill.  He is nine years old and had a wonderful encounter today with a 8 and five does.  Chris, thanks for sharing your hunts!  Looking forward to your video!


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Oct 20, 2012)

Dadgum that's a deer and half right there. Congrats dude!


----------



## WarrenWomack (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations Chris. I'm happy for your success and proud of you, too.


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 21, 2012)

All of the hard work is paying off!!!Congrats!!!!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Oct 21, 2012)

Great Buck. Congrats!


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful buck - glad you got em!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrat's bigtime Chris!! 30 yard shot, I like that!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow!  I appreciate all the congratulations, guys.  I've been over at Horse Creek the past couple of days trying to get my son on a deer.  He had a small buck come by yesterday morning at about 20 yards, but he never got a clear shot.

I didn't get this deer on public land.  I was hunting a 400 acre tract of land I have access to.  It's the only place I have to hunt after the WMA's close.  I wasn't intending on hunting there until after the Horse Creek hunt, but glad I did.  I hadn't even planned on hunting that morning.  Didn't even set an alarm clock.  I just happened to wake up at 6:00, thought about the funnel, and at the spur of the moment, got up and went hunting.  It's funny how things work out sometimes.

Y'all, please don't think I'm some kind of "Dead-Eye Dick" who made a perfect shot.  I didn't.  I shot low and was just lucky that it wasn't TOO low.  I was focused on the center of his chest when I shot, and hit a good 4 inches down from my intended spot.  Probably would have been a 5 on most 3D targets, but hey, I'll take it!


----------



## WarrenWomack (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't think you're a  "Dead-Eye Dick", I know you are!!!

If I could shoot deer as good as you can I would probably have close to 400 bowkills.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 21, 2012)

That is a great kill chris. I am proud for you on taking your biggest so far.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 21, 2012)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Wow!
> Y'all, please don't think I'm some kind of "Dead-Eye Dick" who made a perfect shot.  I didn't.  I shot low and was just lucky that it wasn't TOO low.  I was focused on the center of his chest when I shot, and hit a good 4 inches down from my intended spot.  Probably would have been a 5 on most 3D targets, but hey, I'll take it!



"D"ead "E"ye "D"ick = DED. Ded deer walkin'. As RC's buddy John Bookhardt says; "If the arrows ain't flyin' nothin' ain't dyin'." 4 inches low at 30 yards is a heck of a good shot! Seems I recall RC posting about how you killed a squirrel at some unreal yardage a few years back. That doesn't sound like luck as much as it does skill. Congrat's again Chris in more ways than one.


----------



## Rare Breed (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats Chris that's a fine buck.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats Chris on a nice un. Nothing wrong with barely hit, when it's barely hit in the right place.


----------



## teethdoc (Oct 22, 2012)

Great deer!


----------



## GrayG (Oct 22, 2012)

That's a good'un with any weapon!


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats on a fine animal!


----------



## Bowana (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats on a beautiful buck!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 22, 2012)

wow! what a deer! wow! what a shot! wow!wow!wow!


----------



## Jasper (Oct 22, 2012)

That's just awesome man! Way to git r done.........beautiful buck!


----------



## TNTURK (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautifull buck Chris.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 22, 2012)

That is one fine beast!!!!!!

Lots of meat for all those hungry little Spikes too!!!!!

congrates on that and I hope your boy gets a deer at HC  too!!!!


----------



## BOFF (Oct 22, 2012)

WOOHOO!!

Way to go Chris!!


God Bless,
David B.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Oct 23, 2012)

awsome buck!!! And with traditional gear... Congrats man... You definetly deserve it!!! From what I see posted on hear you are the man...


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats on the deer but I can't open the pix!  Ugghhhhh!  

Good on you Chris!


----------



## gurn (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow Chris I know your proud ah that un!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 23, 2012)

robert carter said:


> Good job...lucky!! lol



Lucky? Not hardly....
You and Chris are the best Ive every seen!
Mighty fine Buck Chris....Mighty fine Indeed!


----------

